# Guess the Score Saturday Dec. 25th vs. Pistons!



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Now, I won't be seeing any Pacers fans guessing we'll lose, right?

Pacers 105
Pistons 92

Pacers High Scorer- JO (53) 

Pistons High Scorer- Rip (20)

If Jermaine doesn't play:

Pacers 89
Pistons 78

Pacers High Scorer- Jamaal Tinsley (25)

Pistons High Scorer- Rip (20)


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

With JO-

Pacers: 99
Pistons: 92

Without JO-

Pacers: 92
Pistons: 88


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers 99
Pistons 98

JO scores 98 points
Eddie gill gets one point on a free throw


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>StephenJackson</b>!
> 
> Eddie gill gets one point on a free throw


Carlisle won't play Gill.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

JO

Pacers 91

Pistons 85


NO


Pacers 85

Pistons 84


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

JO:

pacers 98
pistons 95

NO:

pacers 98
pistons 101


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*With JO* 
Pacers 92
Pistons 86


*Without JO* 
Pacers 90 
Pistons 89




Pacers Leading Scorer- Tinsley 25
Pistons Leading Scorer- Rasheed 22


----------



## DJMD (Nov 20, 2004)

I'm going out on a limb here

Pacers 95
Pistons 70


Pistons sucks, we have JO back. We will destroy them.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DJMD</b>!
> 
> 
> Pistons sucks, we have JO back. We will destroy them.



I just find it amusing how we don't have three of our starters, and they haven't taken advantage of it one bit.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

Pacers-98
Pistons-85


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

its official. oneal is playing.

pacers 104
pisstons 93


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>naptownpimp</b>!
> its official. oneal is playing.



:jump:


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>naptownpimp</b>!
> its official. oneal is playing.


Time to kick some Piston ***!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> NOTEWORTHY
> Two teams expected to battle for the top spot in the Eastern Conference when the season began instead find themselves mired in the middle of the pack at 12-12, albeit for entirely different reasons. The Pacers have struggled to a 5-10 record since losing Jermaine O'Neal, Ron Artest and Stephen Jackson to suspensions after the Nov. 19 incident after defeating the Pistons 97-82 in The Palace of Auburn Hills. The Pistons, on the other hand, have had fewer obstacles but similarly frustrating results. O'Neal returns to action after an arbitrator reduced his suspension by 10 games, providing a much-needed boost for the Pacers, who've lost two in a row and nine of 11.
> TRENDS
> When O'Neal was activated from the suspended list, the Pacers waived forward Marcus Haislip. ... Jamaal Tinsley has averaged 22.7 points, 6.7 assists, 5.1 rebounds and 2.6 steals in his last 10 games but has averaged 5.0 turnovers in the last four and been ejected from the last two. ... Tinsley missed most of Friday's practice with flu-like symptoms and is listed as a game-time decision. ... Austin Croshere has gone 5-of-33 from the arc (.152) in his last seven. ... Jeff Foster has five consecutive double-doubles, averaging 12.2 points and 15.4 rebounds in the process. ... Reggie Miller has two 30-point games in his last seven. ... Detroit's Richard Hamilton has gone 15-of-54 from the field (.278) in the last threee. ... Chauncey Billups' 32-point game against Chicago snapped a lengthy slump in which he shot .288 from the field in a six-game span. ... Rasheed Wallace is 12-of-36 from the field (.333) in the last two. ... Ben Wallace is third in the NBA in blocked shots (3.0) and is averaging a career-best 10.4 points as well as 12.3 rebounds and 1.56 steals.
> ...


http://www.nba.com/pacers/news/preview_041225.html


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

*Starting Lineups: 12/25*

Starting Lineups:
*Pacers-*





































*Pistons-*





































*Rasheed Wallace looks so gay*


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

LOL
he does have a gay lil smirk goin on there


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Heh I always love seeing that Tinsley pic, he tries to look so tough.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> *Pacers' picture bright*
> 
> By Marc Stein
> ESPN.com
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=stein_marc&id=1951636


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

My brother won't stop playing video games on the tv.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Retro jerseys!

Pistons get tip.

Fans booing.

Rasheed Wallace misses J.

Reggie with the runner.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Indiana bars beer on Christmas

Pistons win the tip and miss

Reggie hits

Pacers foul a Piston.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

JO 1 foul.

Rasheed misses 1 for 2 free throws.

Rip called for foul on Reggie.

JO misses shot on post.

Ben Wallace air ball.

JO miss layup, Foster cleans.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Sheed makes 1.

Sheed fouls Reggie.

JO misses.

Piston airballs a hook

JO fouled, no call, Foster fouled, no call, but hits.

Pistons hit.

Foster dunks it.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Rip hits.

Foster with the dunk, Tinsley assist.

Ben Wallace layup from Billups.

JO misses the j.

Double J 1 foul.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Billups off side of backboard.

Foster cleans up Tinsley.

Reggie hits the j.

10-5 pacers.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

JO hits first shot before timeout.

12-5 Pacers


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

We're playing great right now! Best. Christmas. Ever!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Reggie sounds like a little kid.

Foster board, off princess miss.

JO misses.

JO called for blocking foul on Princess.

JO out, Croshere in.

Prince hits 2 ft.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JO needs to stop taking J's!

Prince fouled and almost makes it.

Prince hits both.

12-7 Pacers

Tinsley takes a bad shot and misses.

JJ steals it, passes it to Reggie who misses.

Prince hits.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tinsley misses a 3.

Billups hits a 3.

Timeout Indy

12-12 with 5 minutes left in the 1st


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Prince hits a j.

Shoot it James.

Tinsley misses 3 ball.

Billups knocks down 3.

Pacers call timeout.

12-12 4 something.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

REggie hits 2 pointer, good ball fake.

Billups miss.

Tinsley misses backdown shot.

Jones tips ball out of bounds.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggie hits

Billups bricks a 3.

Foster knocked down, no foul.

AJ rejects Billups

Reggie passes it out of bounds.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

AJ with a block.

Croshere no roll.

Pacers 44% field goals.

Rasheed easy 2.

Prince called for blocking foul.

14-14 2:56

Fred Jones hits 2 free throws.

Rip misses a 2.

Rip takes it inside on nice defense.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This game is not on in NYC. Do you know that? :no:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Freddie Jones fouled.

He hits both.

Rip misses. How is that a foul when the Pistons have been going over the back and shoving us the entire game?

Rip isolates Jones and hits over him.

Goaltending on Harrison.

Croshere bricks a 3, Harrison hits.

Rip misses

A Piston misses, Pistons shooting 37%

Rip called for a foul


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Are you watching this on ABC or ESPN?


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Harrison stripped.

Harrison called for goaltending.

Croshere miss 3.

Harrison cleans up.

Rip misses reverse layup.

Prince called for foul.

18-18 under a min.

Reach in foul on McDyess.

Pacers go to line.

Harrison hits 1.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Harrison hits a FT.

Rejection on a Piston, Freddie hits a layup.

Freddie misses a 3 at the end of the quarter.

21-18 Pacers at the end of the 1st.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Freddie left hand layup.

AJ with steal.

Jones misses buzzer beater.

21-18 end of 1st.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Are you watching this on ABC or ESPN?


WB4, local channel. I prefer our biased announcers to Bill Walton and the rest of the BSPN crew.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Are you watching this on ABC or ESPN?


ESPN


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

No Walton today.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

45% to 33% 

14-11 rebounds

4-1 blocks

All categories we lead.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Thanks guys. I was waiting for ABC for God knows how long and then now I finally realized that it's on ESPN.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Oh man if we could have made that three at the buzzer I would have gone crazy.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I like how Reggie has played, same with Harrison.
JO needs to keep getting the ball so he can get back into the flow of the game.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Harrison airballs a hook.

Pistons turn it over.

Harrison called for a foul on a clean block.

JO's back in.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Foster w/ 7 boards!

Jo's shot 5 shots.

Pistons 2-4 last 6 games.

Good d Harrison.

Delk gets a board.

Croshere comes up short.

McDyess fouled by Harrison.

JO back in.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Finally JO is back.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pistons bat it out of bounds. JO's playing on the outside instead of posting up, why? Has he even posted up yet this game?

Curry airballs a reverse layup.

Dice hits a J.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

AJ steals it and is rejected.

No foul and Croshere turns it over.

The refs really aren't calling anything, this is the Pistons football style.

Finally we get a call, Jermaine's fouled by Wallace.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

McDyess 2 fts.

Nice ball movement Pacers.

21-20

Curry misses reverse, we look ugly.

McDyess hits the j.

21-22

JO miss j.

AJ miss layup.

Croshere raped.

Crowd mad.

JO fouled on the hard drive.

Foul 2 on Rasheed.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JO misses both FT's, but we get the rebound back.

Pistons hit it out of bounds again.

Michael Curry hits on his former team. 

Curry called for a foul, how can he knock McDyess down?


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

JO misses both free throws.

Freddie's pass deflected.


Curry makes a layup.

Curry rams McDyess.

Timeout 23-22


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Dice knocks over Freddie and a Pacer is called for a foul.

Dice hits his FT.

Wallace creates contact on Freddie but no call. More no calls on the Pistons.

Sheed hits.

Reggie hits again.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Santa on tv!!

Special K happy to be on WB4.

Santa's giving preents to Al and Special K.

McDyess and1.

Foster called for foul.

McDyess 3 pt play.

Foster misses.

24 second violation my ***.
Rasheed cleans up McDyess miss.

23-27

Reggie gets a roll on a runner.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pistons turn it over.

O'Neal misses, but at least he went inside.

Sheed elbows JO, better be a foul on Sheed.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

25-27

JO backdown miss.

JO called for foul.

timeout


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bird Fan33</b>!
> JO called for foul.


How is he called for a foul when Sheed elbows him? This reminds me of Tinsley-AI.

Rip misses, rebounds, and hits.

JO hits a jumpshot.

Piston misses, Foster rebounds, he has 10 rebounds.

JJ hits a 3.

30-29 Indiana

Rip misses, Foster rebounds.

JO fouled. He almost hit the shot when a Piston batted it away. No goaltending.

He hits 2.

32-29 Indy

Billups hits a 3, tied.

Reggie Miller hits and the foul

Billups got a T. Haha


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Rip ballhog, cleans himself up.

JO swish!

27-29

Billups miss layup

James swish from downtown.

Foster double digets on rebs.

JO doesn't get a roll, goes to foul line.

JO hits 2 free throws.

Billups wide open, hits 3.

Reggie fouled on a 2.

Billups T'd up.

Reggie will hit free throws.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Chant of Reggie in the crowd. He hits his FT.

36-32 Pacers with 4:40 left

Billups scores uncontested.

JJ misses.

Prince misses, Dice to Prince to Billups who hits a 3 and is fouled.

Tinsley didn't even touch him.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Indy turns it over, Prince hits.

40-36 Pistons with 3:30 left


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Billups drive and reverse.

Jamaal working the floor.

James misses 3 ball.

Prince miss.

McDyess hustling.

Billups fouled and hits 3.

Billups 4 point play.

Tinsley got robbed.

Tinsley turnover.

Prince layup.

36-40 3:30


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JO fouled and no call.

Tinsley hits a layup.

Tinsley dives for the loose ball and throws it out of bounds.

A Piston hits a layup.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

JO hacked good move.

Rip 2 pts.

Tinsley nice take.

Billups no good.

Tinsley fouled, no call.

Crosher coming in.

Rip dump off to Wallace.

38-44

Reggie fouled by Rip.

Croshere in.

Rip out.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggie hits.

Tinsley steals it and passes it to Freddie who dunks it.

Reggie misses, over the back on Elden Campbell

Croshere misses a FT. 

But he hits the next.

Prince hits a 3.

46-43 Pistons

AJ hits.

46-45 at the half.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

REggie hits another runner.

Pistons save possesion.

Tinsley great defense.

Freddie above the rim, great pass by Tinsley.

42-44

Cambell, (vomit)

Cambell foul.

Reggie miss 3.

Croshere to the line.

Croshere hits 1.

43-44

Prince hits.

AJ sucks, hits last second shot.

45-46 Pistons half time
Good half, a little too many turnovers near the end.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Smooth in the house for halftime.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bird Fan33</b>!
> Good half, a little too many turnovers near the end.


Yeah, our play was really sloppy when the Pistons hit us every time we got teh ball.

Sam Perkins on the halftime show and has long braids!:laugh:


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

That was a sick dunk by Fred Jones, great steal and pass by Tinsley.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Foster has been a beast on the boards... 
12 rebounds for him already.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Bryan what'd you say to get edited on the Pistons forum?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> Foster has been a beast on the boards...
> 12 rebounds for him already.


He's been great on the boards lately. It'd be awesome if he could get like 25 tonight.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> Bryan what'd you say to get edited on the Pistons forum?


hehe, I posted that starting lineup pic of Sheed and said "Is he gay or is he molestering young little girls."


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Big Smooth thinks the suspensions are too harsh. He thinks the guards and offensive boards are killing us. I agree, Foster's basically the only one rebounding for us, and our backcourt isn't defending well beyond AJ's few steals.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bird Fan33</b>!
> 
> 
> > Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> ...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Freddie and Foster playing games with little kids and each other at an arcade.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

JO hits a j.

47-46

Rip hits a j over Reggie.

JO misses

JO called for 3rd foul

Billups leads the Pistons w/ 12 pts.

Sheed hits 2 free throws.

Tinsley misses jumper.

47-53

Billups hits 3.

JO good penetration miss.

JO w/ the board.

JO hits now w/ 10 points.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JO hits.

Rip Hamilton scores.

JO misses because he was hit on his hand, no call.

JO called for his 3rd foul. Reggie tries to argue it was him, gotta love Reggie. Crowd is really booing the call.

Sheed hits 2.

JJ bricks a 3 badly, but at least he's shooting it.

Billups hits a J.

53-47 Pistons

JO drives and misses. Billups drives and misses a layup.

JO hits at the end of the shot clock. BACK DOWN.

Pistons turn it over.:laugh:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pistons knock the ball out of bounds.

Reggie hits again. The game's going by so fast.

Foster called for a foul.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Foster steals it and drives it all the way and hits the layup.

Foster was a 5'8'' PG in High School


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

49-53

Reggie hits another runner.

51-53

Foster gets a steal ,and hits layup.

Reggie called for reach in.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Foster rebounds, Reggie gets it and hits an off-balance shot.

55-53 Indy with 8 minutes left.

Foster rebounds it.

Reggie misses, no call.

Tinsley fouls Prince and one.

56-55 Pistons


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Rip called for a foul, come on, get a T.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

REggie hits another runner.

Foster with the board.

Reggie misses the fadeaway.

Prince fouled by Tinsley.

Prince 3 pt play.

Reggie fouled by Rip his 3rd.

Foster fouled, but 24 second violation.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Foster gets us a shot clock violation. Crowd boos.

Pistons miss and get the rebound.

Miller called for a foul. Crowd boos.

Hamilton hits one FT.

57-55 Pistons


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

55-56

Rip pushes off, but foul on Reggie.

Rip goes to the line. 

Rip hits 1 free throw.

timeout 55-57


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Rip hits the other FT.

JO backs in, but of course he fades into a J. It goes in, though.

58-57 Pisstons.

Pisstons miss a 3.

Reggie misses.

Prince turns it over.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Rip hit 2nd.

55-58

JO swish from post.

Prince miss, JO steals board from Foster.

Reggie misses runner, damn.

Turnover for Pistons.

JO misses.

Tinsley throws Rip down.

Rip makes both free throws.

57-60

Rip miss, loose ball foul on Ben Wallace.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JO misses the exact fadaway. Pistons travel, no call.

Tinsley called for a foul.

Rip hits 2 FT's.

Foster misses a J.

Rip misses. 

Ben Wallace called for over the back on Foster. The crowd cheers unbelievably.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

JO nice take, fouled.

3:43 left in 3rd

57-60

JO hits both free throws.

59-60

Sheed can't hit, fouled, good foul.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pistons turn it over.

AJ's in.

JO beats Sheed, fouled, and almost makes it. The first time this game he's gotten to teh basket off of a post-up play?

He hits both FT's.

Sheed misses, Croshere fouls him.

JO steps out of bounds.

61-59 Pacers


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Sheed hits 1 free throw.

JO hits reverse, but steps out of bounds.

timeout 59-61 3:09


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pistons miss an alley-oop

JO misses.

Pacers bat it out of bounds.

Harrison in for JO.

Rip hits

AJ fouled by Ben Wallace

AJ misses a FT.

Prince hits.

65-59 Pistons with under a minute to go


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Rip makes.

Fatass misses.

Croshere nice steal.

AJ fouled, Ben Wallace w/ the foul.

AJ short on 1st , where Gill?, AJ misses 2nd.

Prince hits.

59-65, lets get it started.

Harrison in.

Indiana rushing shots. (sigh)


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

AJ misses a floater

Dice hits 2 FT's

67-59 with 40 seconds left

Croshere hits a layup.

Dice hits, I thought he sucked?

69-61 at the end of 3.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

McDyess 2 fts.

Reggie in.

Croshere gets a roll.

61-67

McDyess travel and hits. 

Freddie misses last second shot.

61-69 Pistons, end of 3rd


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Offensive foul on Prince.

Ben Wallace called for a foul. Crowd cheers.

JO misses the 1st and hits the 2nd.

Dice misses, Freddie rebounds. 

Reggie hits a 3!

69-65 Pistons with 10:44 left

Detroit called for a foul.

JO hits after he takes it inside

69-67 with 10:20 left


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

The Pacemates look good in the retros.

JO goes to foul line.

3rd foul on Ben 
.
JO makes 1 free throw.

McDyess misses turnaround.

JO trvels no call.

Reggie hits fadeaway 3.

Hunter fouls.

Pacer have good momentum.

Crowd chanting Reggie.

AJ in (crap)

Jo hits 

67-69 timeout!!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Dice hits off of the backdoor.

JO called for his 4th foul.

Ben Wallace misses a dunk

Croshere saves it to the Pistons

Rip hits

73-67 with 9:01 left


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Crowd on their feet.

Someone needs to stop McDyess.

JO stolen from, gets his 4th personal foul.

Ben Wallace missed dunk!!

Croshere raped again.

Rip over Freddie.

67-73


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Nice pass to Foster who dunks it plus Ben Wallace's foul. Foster falls hard. Foster is bleeding.

Apparently they didn't count the basket as Foster might shoot again.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Ben Wallace called for foul.

Foster falls down hard.

Foster free throw.

69-73

Wallace rejected!!

JO called for somethin, missed it.

Billups miss.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Foster hits the 2nd FT.

JO rejects Wallace. Wallace throws the ball off the glass.

Travel on Indy.

Billups misses and it goes out of bounds.

Foster called for a foul when a Piston went over the back on AJ


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Billups misses, gets the rebound, and hits.

Tinsley takes a stupid 3 and misses.

Prince hits and the foul.

The crowd chanting "We want blood"


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Foster gets his 3rd after Prince goes over the back of AJ.

Billups gets lucky.

Tinsley miss 3pter.

Prince And1. bad call.

Croshere in.

Foster out.

69-78

Freddie Jones 3pter.

Rip gets lucky.

Hunter was not set, but got the charge anyways.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Prince hits the FT. Indy down 9 with 6:30 left

Freddie hits a 3, down 6

Rip hits a J.

80-72 Pistons

Tinsley called for a charge.

Wallace misses twice and the Pistons get the rebound.

Dice called for his 3rd foul


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

72-80 timeout.

Pacers need to get a board.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Sheed fouls JO.

JO hits 2 FT's

Sheed hits a J.

82-74 Pistons with 5 minutes left.

Tinsley hits a J.

82-76 Pistons

Rip hits a J.

JO misses a J.

Dice misses.

Tinsley hits a layup.

Sheed hits over JO.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

JO fouled by Sheed.

JO hits both free throws.

74-80

Sheed hits.

Tinsley hits a short jumper.

76-82

Rip hits.

Stop him!!

4:00

JO misses.

Croshere board.

Tinsley really trying to win this game.

78-84

3:00

Sheed backdown, hits.

Turnoever Pacers.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Hunter misses an uncontested layup. Piston timeout. It's over.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

This is getting ugly.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

We always seem to fall apart when Rick takes Reggie out at the beginning of the 4th quarter.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Sheed miss, we can't get rebound.

Pacers get jump ball.

JO hits wide open jumper.

80-86

Bad call, Tinsley called for foul. Thats really bad.

Sheed hits 3.

(sigh) not again.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Foul on JO on a clean block.

JO hits a J.

Tinsley called for a foul. Reminds me of Philly.

Sheed hits a 3.

89-80 with 1:29 left

The refs are horible this game, calling fouls on Tinsley when he doesn't even touch the guy.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Sheed fouls Tinsley.

Jamaal hits both.

Wow, we suck at presses.

Freddie Jones called for a flagrent, what?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Freddie used a chickenwing and he gets called for a flagrent.

Freddie called for a foul. The crowd is upset. Rip used a chickenwing and the foul is on Freddie.

Sheed hits both

92-82 Pistons


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

80-89

Give it to Reggie.

Tinsley hacked by Sheed.

Tinsley hits both free throws.

Full court press.

Flarent foul on Fred Jones, these refs suck.

82-91

That ref has it in for Fred Jones. 

Nice chicken wing Rip

Rip misses a foul shot!!

Sheed out.

timeout pacers. 82-92 give it to Reggie


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Freddie hits a 3.

and Reggie hits a 3.

92-88 with 38 seconds left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Billups hits 2 FT's.

Reggie misses a 3 and we foul the Pistons


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

It's over.

Freddie hits 3.

Billups out of bounds.

Billups fakes hurt.

Reggie hits 3.

88-92 it's not over!!!

Reggie was fouled on that 3

Billups to the line, hits both.

88-94

37 sec

REggie short on 3pter


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Prince hits 2 FT's.

96-88 with 27 seconds left.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pistons lead back up to 8.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I want a rally band from Hardes.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Tinsley blocked by Wallace. 

Croshere hits.

Wallace misses free throw.

90-97

clock problem, we're getting cold.

Freddie hits 3.

Foul on Tinsley, fouled out.

93-97

11 sec

Billups hits 1 free throw.

Its over.

98-93

dump some beer on them


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Wallace rejects Tinsley out of bounds.

Tinsley to Croshere who dunks it.

JJ with a late foul.

Sheed misses 1.

Freddie Jones hits a 3.

Tinsley fouls Billups and fouls out.

Billups misses 1.

Freddie misses a 3.

Reggie gets player of the game.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Final Score

93-98

Pacers Fan- 18, but DQ'd
Bird Fan33- 12, but DQ'd
StephenJackson- 6, but DQ'd
rock- 15, but DQ'd
Jermaniac Fan- 8, but DQ'd
Turkish- 13, but DQ'd
DJMD- 30, but DQ'd
Tactics- 18, but DQ'd
NTP- 16

Winner- StephenJackson


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Wow I missed the second half, I wasn't able to watch it. 
Err..
What the hell happend?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*Statistics* 

Reggie- 24/3/2
Tinsley- 8/13/1
JO- 21/7/1/5
JJ- 3/2/1/1
Foster- 10/16/1 (4 in the second half)
Freddie- 15/3/1
Croshere- 5/8/2/1/1
AJ- 2/1/2/1
Curry- 2/1
Harrison- 3/2

Gill and Edwards did not play

Billups- 20/4/5/1
Hamilton- 25/2/5
Prince- 18/8/2/1
SHeed- 16/6/1/1
Wallace- 6/11/2/1/1
Dice- 13/8/1/1

Good News: 12 TO's, 15 assists for Pistons, shot 46% to Pistons 41%

Bad News: 49-39 on rebounds, 27-19 PF's 

Fastbreak Points- 16-14 Pacers
Pts in the Paint- 36-30 Pistons
Biggest Lead- 10-7 Pistons

11 lead changes and 7 times tied, Billups was called for a Technical


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> Wow I missed the second half, I wasn't able to watch it.
> Err..
> What the hell happend?


We couldn't rebound. When we did play good defense, the Pistons always got their own rebound and ended up scoring. We also didn't play Reggie for a long stretch and the Pistons took advantage of it. It seems that we've been losing games lately when Rick takes Reggie out at the start of the 4th quarter.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> Wow I missed the second half, I wasn't able to watch it.
> Err..
> What the hell happend?


The refs put on a Pistons jerseys.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bird Fan33</b>!
> 
> 
> The refs put on a Pistons jerseys.


Yeah, Tinsley was called for two or three phantom fouls that game, including two on Chauncey Billups, one where Billups got a 4-point play.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I really want a reason as to why Eddie Gill didn't play.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bird Fan33</b>!
> 
> 
> The refs put on a Pistons jerseys.



C'mon...the Pistons just played a better game on this occasions.

The whistles weren't a factor.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The refs contributed to the Pistons' win, Tinsley was called for a foul when there was no contact, and Freddie got a flagrent foul for a chicken wing.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> It seems that we've been losing games lately when Rick takes Reggie out at the start of the 4th quarter.


Why doesn't he stay in the game?
Wasn't he 6/7 in the first half?


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Detroit 98, Indiana 93
> 
> Pistons Spoil O'Neal's Return
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/pacers/news/game_041225.html


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Err under 500.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> Err under 500.


For first time since 2001 I think.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Bird Fan33</b>!
> 
> 
> For first time since 2001 I think.


:upset:


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I just keep thinking, if we had Artest and SJ, we woulda mopped the floor with em.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Bird Fan33</b>!
> 
> 
> The refs contributed to the Pistons' win, Tinsley was called for a foul when there was no contact, and Freddie got a flagrent foul for a chicken wing.


I definitely here that. Definitely. If a few small things went our way, this game would've been ours. Oh well tho, we'll make a good run now i think. We'll settle this score in the playoffs.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

What really pissed me off was when Chauncey got the three and they also called a foul for some reason when there was obviously no contact.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> What really pissed me off was when Chauncey got the three and they also called a foul for some reason when there was obviously no contact.


Another horrible call....


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

although i do not agree with some of the calls in this game, i think the pacers really threw it away, and we cant leave it up to the refs whether we win or lose


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

You're right, we didn't get enough defensive rebounds late in the game.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I paid six dollars to find out the score to this game periodically.


----------

